# Hướng dẫn sử dụng sơn men sứ hiệu quả



## sonecofive (20/10/21)

_*Sơn men sứ* trong thời gian gần đây là một cái tên mới được nhiều gia đình săn đón. Với bề mặt sơn siêu bóng, khả năng kháng bụi siêu vượt trội. Nó có khả năng tự loại bỏ bụi bẩn bám dính trên bề mặt khi gặp mưa. Để có thể khám rõ hơn về công năng của sản phẩm này, mời mọi người cùng theo chân Eco Five đi khám phá nhé._

*Sơn men sứ là gì?*
_Sơn men sứ_ được biết đến là loại sơn phủ được thi công cuối cùng trong quá trình thi công đạt chuẩn. Với tính năng cũng như vẻ đẹp vượt trội, sản phẩm mang đến cho bạn những tính năng nổi bật mà trước nay bạn từng mong ước.






Sơn men sứ là gì?​Bề mặt sơn được kết tinh từ những hạt Nano Silica mang đến bề mặt sơn dẻo dai, khả năng bám dính và chống chịu với thời tiết cực tốt. Đặc biệt nhắc đến sơn men sứ là nhắc đến bề mặt sơn siêu bóng, khả năng chống bám bụi và bền màu cực vượt trội.

*Khám phá ưu điểm vượt trội của sơn men sứ*
Nhắc đến sản phẩm này, bạn được trải nghiệm những tính năng vô cùng nổi trội mà ở những sản phẩm khác không thể mang đến cho bạn. Cụ thể những ưu điểm của sơn men sứ có thể kể đến như:


Màng sơn có khả năng bám dính vượt trội, giúp gia tăng tuổi thọ cho công trình của bạn
Bề mặt sơn siêu bóng, khả năng đàn hồi cao. Khi gặp mưa, bề mặt có khả năng gột rửa những bụi bẩn bám dính trên bề mặt mà không cần phải lau chùi.





Khám phá ưu điểm vượt trội của sơn men sứ​
Sơn có khả năng phản xạ ánh sáng mặt trời; làm giảm nhiệt độ bề mặt tường hấp thụ vào bên trong. Đặc biệt với đặc điểm này, sản phẩm hạn chế khả năng bay màu sơn; lưu giữ vẻ đẹp cho tổ ấm của bạn.
Khả năng chống thấm vượt trội, hạn chế sự xuất hiện của rong rêu và nấm mốc bám dính trên bề mặt.
Màng sơn dẻo dai và đàn hồi tốt, hạn chế hiện tượng phồng rộp và bong tróc bề mặt; ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng cũng như tính thẩm mỹ của công trình.
*Hướng dẫn sử dụng sơn men sứ*
Hiện nay sản phẩm có 2 loại là sơn men sứ ngoại thất và sơn men sứ nội. Bạn có thể tham khảo quy trình thi công dưới đây và áp dụng cho cả 2 loại sản phẩm này nhé.

*Bước 1: Xử lý bề mặt*
Tường cần phải được xử lý cẩn thận trước khi thi công. Dùng giấy nhám làm sạch bề mặt, loại bỏ hết bụi bám dính trên tường. Đồng thời tường làm sạch rêu mốc bám dính trên tường ảnh hưởng tới chất lượng và quá trình thi công. Độ ẩm tường không vượt quá ngưỡng 16%, tránh tình trạng sơn nhà bị phồng rộp

*Bước 2: Bả mastic*
Cho dù bạn sử dụng loại sơn nào đi chăng nữa cũng nên sử dụng bột bả. Lớp bả mastic giúp cho tường được phẳng, tang khả năng chống thấm. Tường khi được bả giúp cho quá trình thi công được thuận lợi hơn, nhanh hơn và bảo vệ tường tốt hơn.

*Bước 3: Sơn lót*
Sơn lót tăng khả năng kháng kiềm, ngăn ngừa hiện tượng kiềm hóa bề mặt sơn. Tường nhà sau sơn hay bị phồng rộp một phần là do nồng độ kiềm quá cao ở tường gây nên.






Quy trình thi công đạt chuẩn​*Bước 4: Thi công sơn phủ (Sơn men sứ)*
Đây là lúc mà sơn men sứ được thi công và phát huy tác dụng của nó. Là một dòng sản phẩm cao cấp nhưng cách thi công thì không đòi hỏi cao. Lăn 2 lớp sơn men sứ, mỗi lớp cách nhau từ 1-2h để mang sơn có thể bám dính tốt; phát huy hiệu quả của sản phẩm.

*Bước 5: Hoàn thiện*
Sau khi thi công xong không tránh khỏi những khu vực bị va quệt làm xây xước màng sơn. Để tường có vẻ đẹp hoàn thiện nhất bạn không nên bỏ qua công đoạn này. Dù chỉ là một bước nhỏ nhưng sẽ giúp mọi thứ hoàn mỹ nhất có thể.

*Sơn men sứ siêu bền ngoại thất mua ở đâu?*
Với khả năng bảo vệ ngôi nhà vượt trội lên đến *10 năm*, sơn men sứ siêu bền ngoại thất Ultra Ceramic mang đến cho bạn và gia đình những trải nghiệm vô cùng tuyệt vời. Ở sản phẩm này, bạn không cần mất quá nhiều công sức cho quá trình dọn dẹp nhà cửa. Không cần phải sắm những chiếc thang cao để vệ sinh tường nhà; giờ đây các vết bụi bẩn có thể dễ dàng bị rửa trôi bởi nước mưa.




Sơn men sứ ngoại thất mua ở đâu?​Màng sơn bóng, có độ đàn hồi cao, tăng khả năng kháng nhiệt. Đặc biệt vào mùa nóng thì sản phẩm cũng có tác dụng đáng kể trong việc chống nóng. Để tránh mua phải hàng nhái, hàng kém chất lượng bạn nên chọn những đại lý chính hãng của Công ty; vừa đảm bảo mua hàng chất lượng, chính sách giá hấp dẫn cho bạn.

Để mua *sơn men sứ siêu bền ngoại thất* chính hãng, bạn có thể liên hệ với chúng tôi theo những cách sau:


Hotline mua hàng: *0961849219*
Website chính thức: *ecofive.com.vn*
Fanpage chính thức: *sonecofive*
*Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0961849219 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%*

*—————————————————————–*

*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ*

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE*

*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG*

*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội*

*Hotline: 0961849219*

*Website: ecofive.com.vn*

*Fanpage:  sonecofive *
​


----------

